# scrollsaw blade help



## MedTek84 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, Im relatively new to scrolling, I have a (cheap) Ryobi 16" scroll saw bought used off Craigslist(like 90% of my shop was). The saw came with a handful of blades which seem to work OK for now. However, Im always looking to upgrade and want to buy some Olson blades. I use Olson blades on my bandsaw and am ecstatic over the high performance vs low cost. So in a nutshell, with so many choices and different types of scroll saw blades out there, *I need a go-to list of like 5 blades I should buy*(Olsons preferably) for general scrolling use, and maybe a dabble into puzzlemaking. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

Go to mikesworkshop.com and get a sample pack of the Flying Dutchman blades from Mike. You will be amazed.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to use Olsens and was a dealer for a while but discovered the Flying Dutchman and have converted. I get them from Mikes Workshop and his service is outstanding.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I am positive about the quality of Flying Dutchman blades:FD-PS No. 3,,,FD-PS No. 5.,,FD-P No. 1,,FD-P No. 7 are my favorite blades, contacting Sheila Landry who is a member here would be your best bet ,she is a very talented scroll sawyer and a great person.
You could buy Flying dutchman from Mike,he also could answer all your questions about what type blades to get and so on:
http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm
you could register here for more info:
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Doesn't that saw use pinned blades?


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Mikeswood shop Flying Dutchman Blades they are the best blades the only ones that I use


----------

